# I just read this blog



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, sounds like me and Paris! I tend to do some training with Paris to get her to eat her food, if she's done a bit of 'work' for her dinner, she's FAR more inclined to WANT it. If I put it infront of her she isn't really very interested.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Ki-ki (Kiara) too! If I make her sit and wait for it until I say ok, she will dive right in, but if I just set it down she will just graze.


----------

